# Non Toxic Loads



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

I have a Zion ML deer tag this year and the DWR sent me a voucher in the mail for use in purchasing lead free slugs due to the Condor's. I picked up a pack of Barnes Expander MZ's from Sportsmans. These things are 250gr hollow-points and I cannot get them to group. Shooting a Thompson Omega with several different powder loads. Started with 2-50gr 777 pellets and they were all over an area the size of a piece of plywood. Switched to loose in pyrodex and shot various charges from 90 to 115 grains with the same results. Thought it was the gun so I shot 3 charges of my usual combo (245gr xtp with 2-777 pellets) and at 50 yards I put all 3 shots in a 2 inch circle. Anyone else used these and if so, what combo of powder worked.


----------



## T-dubs-42 (Sep 8, 2015)

I've had similar issues with the MZ's in my Knight. I switched to the TMZ's and will never shoot another muzzleloader round, they are wicked accurate. I routinely get 3 round groups to touch out to 150 with 100 grains of triple 7. The sabots they come with can be a bit of a pain to load, but this round expands just as well as the MZ's and flies twice as good. The TEZ's are essentially the same as the TMZ's, they just have an "easier loading" sabot and don't feature the boat-tail design. Give em a shot.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

T-dubs-42 said:


> I've had similar issues with the MZ's in my Knight. I switched to the TMZ's and will never shoot another muzzleloader round, they are wicked accurate. I routinely get 3 round groups to touch out to 150 with 100 grains of triple 7. The sabots they come with can be a bit of a pain to load, but this round expands just as well as the MZ's and flies twice as good. The TEZ's are essentially the same as the TMZ's, they just have an "easier loading" sabot and don't feature the boat-tail design. Give em a shot.


I also shoot an Omega and I've had the same results. The TEZ's load and shoot pretty well out of my gun with both loose pyrodex and pellets. Looking to give Blackhorn a try too.


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Since I shot almost all of the rounds that I purchased with the voucher, and since I could not get them to group, I went back to 240gr xtp's and 2-777 pellets and ended up with a softball sized group at 200... My gun just didn't like the Barnes for some reason. My son's CVA wolf however, shoots them just fine so he will be using them.


----------

